# The brand new Oppo 981 is finally here!



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

The DV-981HD is a 1080p upconverting DVD player based on the very successful 971H platform (see below). Essentially, the 981 is a black version of the 971 that has few differences: HDMI with 1080p upconversion (instead of DVI/1080i as in the 971), the component output (which only output 480i on the 971) has been completely removed, and SACD playback has been added making the 981 Oppo's first universal player.
In short
981 is:
970 plus 971 plus 1080p output minus component output


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I wonder what's the going street price on this unit?


----------



## Kerbango (Jun 22, 2006)

$229.00 direct from OPPO. In stock and ready for shipping. You can have one by Christmas!

http://www.oppodigital.com/dv981hd/index.html


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

I got that email from Oppo today too. There's always something new out there to spend our money on isn't there?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm sure this will be another winner for Oppo. I've got their 971 and its been flawless for me. I'd consider the new play if only b/c its available in black but I need the component out's for my analog HDTV.


----------



## rosco968 (Oct 19, 2006)

Mine is on the way. Merry Christmas me....


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats Ryan!

So what happens to the signal when it upconverts to 1080p but your display only accepts 1080i ???

I think it would be interesting to compare one of these units to an HD-DVD unit and see just how much difference there is between an upconverted SD-DVD image and an HD-DVD image.


----------



## rosco968 (Oct 19, 2006)

The unit supports 480p 720p 1080i and 1080p so I think I am OK. You had me scared there for a minute.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Sorry bout that... unintentional of course. :R


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

OK, Sonny, buy one of each and let us know the results.


----------



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

It looks very good. any body know if there are any agents for Oppo in Australia,also is it avalible in PAL?? Kind regards alan


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

Here ya go.

http://www.merlinaudiodesign.com.au/Google/Upconverting_DVD_Players_G.html


----------



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Hakka alan


----------



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

I dont think that i can use the new 981 with m ysystym as i will be running the dvd into my Marantz receiver sr5500 to get on screen display. The Marantz only has componant input. As far as i can see the 971 would be more suitable.Any ideas ??? Kind Regards Alan


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2006)

alan monro said:


> I dont think that i can use the new 981 with m ysystym as i will be running the dvd into my Marantz receiver sr5500 to get on screen display. The Marantz only has componant input. As far as i can see the 971 would be more suitable.Any ideas ??? Kind Regards Alan


Agree,
971 would be the way to go if you are limited to Component Video


----------



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

Thanks elmac . alan


----------



## Kerbango (Jun 22, 2006)

alan monro said:


> I dont think that i can use the new 981 with m ysystym as i will be running the dvd into my Marantz receiver sr5500 to get on screen display. Any ideas ??? Kind Regards Alan


Is the on screen display for the Marantz? If so run component (or composite) video from the Marantz to the HDTV and run the DVD HDMI directly to the HDTV. Whenever you need the Marantz on screen display just choose the video input used to connect your Marantz...

Chuck


----------



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Chuck. Alan


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

elmac said:


> Agree,
> 971 would be the way to go if you are limited to Component Video


Why? It only outputs in 480i over component- making it no better than a $50 Philips receiver.


----------

